# Cart Blanche on Vaping, Sunday 30 July



## Viracocha (27/7/17)

Last night, there was a quick preview of Cart Blanche's schedule this coming Sunday, on Vaping, this should be a definite watcher...link below


https://carteblanche.dstv.com/coming-e-cigarettes/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mida Khan (27/7/17)

Looking forward to this and to check if atleast not all but most conceptions are cleared.


----------



## Andre (27/7/17)

Oh my, they are going to ask the WHO (World Health Organisation). They are the biggest receivers of money to research tobacco. It is going to be very negative.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (27/7/17)

I imagine it will be pretty superficial. I doubt we'll hear anything we don't already know.


----------



## zadiac (27/7/17)

I doubt very much we'll hear/see anything positive about vaping on that show if the WHO is present.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viracocha (27/7/17)

Andre said:


> Oh my, they are going to ask the WHO (World Health Organisation). They are the biggest receivers of money to research tobacco. It is going to be very negative.


Hope you're wrong Mr A, I quite like Derick and the team, don't wanno ruin our friendship over WHO B.llsh.t. Pretty sure there's going to be some kind of a voting pole going on afterwards, we should show our support.


----------



## RichJB (27/7/17)

One also has to look at the politics involved. The WHO will never support the tobacco industry and "e-cigarettes" are broadly understood (especially by bodies like the WHO) to be the domain of big tobacco. So it would be very difficult for them to agree with big tobacco on something. It sends the wrong message to the public.

This excerpt from a Guardian article highlights the dilemma:



> The issue splits the public health community. Critics of e-cigarettes are concerned that they may be a “stalking horse” for Big Tobacco, which the Framework Convention has made a pariah.
> 
> Countries that have signed the treaty agree under Article 5.3 that the tobacco industry is beyond the pale and must never be allowed into negotiations. If e-cigarettes can help people stop smoking, the tobacco companies can argue for their rehabilitation and a presence at the table.
> 
> ...



So the WHO has decided that big tobacco is a problem. And the solution to tobacco cannot involve big tobacco. If the WHO embraces vaping, it allows big tobacco to become a negotiator and a player in tobacco control. So it is a problem of politics rather than science or health. Even if vaping was the magic bullet that cured all smoking problems, the WHO still has to oppose it because they can't be seen to be in bed with big tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/7/17)

Viracocha said:


> Last night, there was a quick preview of Cart Blanche's schedule this coming Sunday, on Vaping, this should be a definite watcher...link below
> 
> 
> https://carteblanche.dstv.com/coming-e-cigarettes/



Hope somebody can do a summary here afterwards - Carteblance not available on DSTV here in Nigeria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (27/7/17)

Personally i dont care about what they say. I knew cigarette were bad and i smoked anyway. Now vaping. I love it and i feel better since i started so it will stay with me forward no matter what they say . Just my 2 cents

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Stillwaters (27/7/17)

"Tobacco companies claim that, through their new heated tobacco products, they've removed 90% of the harmful chemicals from smoking....but is this enough?" 
I don't think this will be a positive spin on vaping. Tobacco companies taking the credit for something that they did not start and has been around for over a decade...WHO getting their opinion in...
Will have to wait and see

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (27/7/17)

Heated tobacco products aren't vaping, though. It's more the IQOS thing that heats a mini-cigarette. Tobacco releases a lot of research supporting vaping as harm reduction so the waters are very muddy indeed. Unfortunately, vaping (open system vaping like we do) got caught in the political crossfire between big tobacco and public health bodies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## spiv (27/7/17)

I don't have DSTV so can't watch... Unless they stream it like they do sports (I have my folks' premium account login). So please someone tell us what they say.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (27/7/17)

Oh no.... 
Come Monday, every idiot at work is gonna know more about vaping than me... 
Luckily, they all love me so much, they'll surely stop by office to tell me how much worse vaping is for me.



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 2


----------



## RichJB (27/7/17)

This is the best comeback for such situations:

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## piffht (28/7/17)

spiv said:


> I don't have DSTV so can't watch... Unless they stream it like they do sports (I have my folks' premium account login). So please someone tell us what they say.



It does stream, yes: https://now.dstv.com/LiveTv

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (28/7/17)

Its ok FB too



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Sheryl (28/7/17)

I'm standing in the company bar, with all the ppl drinking copious amounts of alcohol, preaching to me about how bad vaping is. That there's more arsenic in vaping than in a cigarette. And, I work for a Medical company. So my response was along the lines of how bad alcohol is for your liver....yet here all of us are standing with our 5th double Bacardi and coke... can only imagine the "I told u so's" on Monday after Carte Blanche

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/7/17)

wiesbang said:


> Its ok FB too
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Oh boy - some interesting comments flying around on FB. We are from the devil 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (29/7/17)

Sheryl said:


> I'm standing in the company bar, with all the ppl drinking copious amounts of alcohol, preaching to me about how bad vaping is. That there's more arsenic in vaping than in a cigarette. And, I work for a Medical company. So my response was along the lines of how bad alcohol is for your liver....yet here all of us are standing with our 5th double Bacardi and coke... can only imagine the "I told u so's" on Monday after Carte Blanche


It's even more ironic when you get the "that thing will give you cancer" comment from a smoker who's HOLDING A CIGARETTE WHILE SAYING IT.
There's just no getting through to some people

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Scissorhands (29/7/17)

Reading through the comments on the Cart Blanche FB page gives us a good idea of the general public's perception of vaping . . . Its frightening! 

At the very least, i hope CB debunks some misconceptions (eg. Popcorn lung / formaldehyde ) but even that seems optimistic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viracocha (30/7/17)

Well, more positive than I've expected.. embracing alternative's for stinkies atleast.
Peter Ucho, how's this ahole implying that vaping will leed to smoking cigarettes. &
Big Tobacco with their alternative, with 95% less harmful, is also a to familiar %, so much like the proven % less harmlfull with vaping...


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/7/17)

That Indian guy(not sure his name) is very narrow minded. Saying there is not enough research. If the titanic is sinking. are you gonna not jump on the life boat because it's a new design and hasn't been tested enough. By breathing better that already should be a key it is a better alternative. Did anyone else hear them say that vaping can lead the youth into smoking cigarettes. Cause I always wanted to vape tar and Jik tasting tobacco over strawberry milkshake


----------



## RichJB (30/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I imagine it will be pretty superficial. I doubt we'll hear anything we don't already know.



Like I said. I don't think vaping can be tackled within the limitations of a ten-minute Carte Blanche insert. Although the programme did confirm what I posted earlier: public health bodies have shunned the tobacco industry and will no longer listen to anything they say. Vaping companies unfortunately don't have the funds to conduct extensive research studies. So we are reliant on big tobacco to do research on vaping. Finding a way to divorce the two industries is key. But I don't know how it can be achieved. The distinction between closed-system tobacco cigalikes and open-system vape gear is too nuanced for the public to grasp. It's all just "e-cigarettes" to them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (30/7/17)

That was a really disappointing story - not even sure why they felt the need to show video footage of mods if they didn't really speak about them at all? Where's the facts about contents of juice etc. So annoying...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters (30/7/17)

Too little time given to a highly emotive subject. No distinction between vaping and non-combustible cigarettes, those not into vaping would not even know there was a difference

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (30/7/17)

It's a ten minute insert. Starting to waffle on about PG and VG will go right over the heads of the public. The bottom line is that most of the public don't want to sit through a three-hour dissertation on the difference between a mech mod and regulated, etc. They want a few quick soundbites on is it more harmful than smoking or less harmful. They kinda gave props to vaping for being less harmful but they also cemented the idea (in the public's mind) that vaping = big tobacco. So there's that. 

Ultimately, you can't get the full story on vaping from the mass media. But that is pretty much the case with any subject. Just before the vaping insert, they had one on the Knysna fires. There are probably a thousand people now saying "what a load of kak, they didn't even cover 10% of what they should have". The mainstream media won't make you an expert on anything. It's a brief overview, nothing more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stillwaters (30/7/17)

Agree with you, but they can try for just a little bit of accuracy. Having said that, at least it wasn't negative as I thought it would be

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (30/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Ultimately, you can't get the full story on vaping from the mass media. But that is pretty much the case with any subject.



Amen to that.


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (30/7/17)

True @Stillwaters. I had already bookmarked a bunch of research articles to send to friends and family pending an expected flood of messages of concern. Haha. Luckily I didn't need to use it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (30/7/17)

Viracocha said:


> Well, more positive than I've expected.. embracing alternative's for stinkies atleast.
> Peter Ucho, how's this ahole implying that vaping will leed to smoking cigarettes. &
> Big Tobacco with their alternative, with 95% less harmful, is also a to familiar %, so much like the proven % less harmlfull with vaping...


Long story short, I was a non smoker, started vaping about 5 to 6 years ago. i was a fitness freak, mma, crossfit, callisthenics, sadly my fitness level has gone down the drain. From lasting 5 min rounds in mma, i can now barely last 2 min rounds. I did a post on this earlier this month. People suggested that i should limit my vaping, as i had it 24/7 on me everywhere i go. Went through 30mls a day easily. Quickly i realised that much vg and pg in my lungs per day cant be good. I tried going down to 20 mls a day, then i tried to go down to 10, i then craved the nicotine. Now i started smoking, regularly, for the first time in my life. Today i vape about 10ml a day and smoke 4 cigs a day. My fitness levels has gone up, not much, but definitely improved. So from my experience, as a non smoker, vaping is real bad for you.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Stillwaters (30/7/17)

I doubt anyone here believes vaping is good for anyone. But what we do know from personal experience is that vaping is better than smoking...the vast majority of vapers were smokers. I would never encourage a non-smoker to start vaping, it's better to stay away from smoking and vaping, but better vaping than smoking

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Andre (30/7/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Long story short, I was a non smoker, started vaping about 5 to 6 years ago. i was a fitness freak, mma, crossfit, callisthenics, sadly my fitness level has gone down the drain. From lasting 5 min rounds in mma, i can now barely last 2 min rounds. I did a post on this earlier this month. People suggested that i should limit my vaping, as i had it 24/7 on me everywhere i go. Went through 30mls a day easily. Quickly i realised that much vg and pg in my lungs per day cant be good. I tried going down to 20 mls a day, then i tried to go down to 10, i then craved the nicotine. Now i started smoking, regularly, for the first time in my life. Today i vape about 10ml a day and smoke 4 cigs a day. My fitness levels has gone up, not much, but definitely improved. So from my experience, as a non smoker, vaping is real bad for you.


Maybe up your nicotine and do MTL, if you do not already?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/7/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Long story short, I was a non smoker, started vaping about 5 to 6 years ago. i was a fitness freak, mma, crossfit, callisthenics, sadly my fitness level has gone down the drain. From lasting 5 min rounds in mma, i can now barely last 2 min rounds. I did a post on this earlier this month. People suggested that i should limit my vaping, as i had it 24/7 on me everywhere i go. Went through 30mls a day easily. Quickly i realised that much vg and pg in my lungs per day cant be good. I tried going down to 20 mls a day, then i tried to go down to 10, i then craved the nicotine. Now i started smoking, regularly, for the first time in my life. Today i vape about 10ml a day and smoke 4 cigs a day. My fitness levels has gone up, not much, but definitely improved. So from my experience, as a non smoker, vaping is real bad for you.



We all know (most know) vaping is not healthy for you, you inhaling crap in your lungs that arent supposed to be inhalled. But the reasson why most choose to vape is because although it is bad for you its not as bad as smoking cigarettes and we started vaping as a smoking alternative.

You maybe feeling your fitness and health is not as good since you started vaping but i dont recommend you start smoking like you say you have brother.

Im not sure what setup you using mod/ tank and what mg of juice you vape but what can help is change your atty, get a single coil atty that is either MTL or restrictel Lung that you can run at low watts 15-25 and see how it goes.

Personally myself coming from a smoking backround my fitness has improved since converting to vaping.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Scissorhands (30/7/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Long story short, I was a non smoker, started vaping about 5 to 6 years ago. i was a fitness freak, mma, crossfit, callisthenics, sadly my fitness level has gone down the drain. From lasting 5 min rounds in mma, i can now barely last 2 min rounds. I did a post on this earlier this month. People suggested that i should limit my vaping, as i had it 24/7 on me everywhere i go. Went through 30mls a day easily. Quickly i realised that much vg and pg in my lungs per day cant be good. I tried going down to 20 mls a day, then i tried to go down to 10, i then craved the nicotine. Now i started smoking, regularly, for the first time in my life. Today i vape about 10ml a day and smoke 4 cigs a day. My fitness levels has gone up, not much, but definitely improved. So from my experience, as a non smoker, vaping is real bad for you.




You are definitely in the minority, non smoker to vaper to smoker

I think smokers who switch to vaping had that episode/experience "this is gonna kill me" that realisation is important to quiting. I assume a non smoker who decided to pick up vaping has not had that realisation and dont know/ fear the effect of cigarettes 

4 a day, thats an achievement for most trying to quit, if you up your use(as we all did) you will only make it more difficult to get off them

From a smokers perspective, vape is harm reduction, not healthy

Yes not vaping would be healthier, but very bad? Nah, tobacco,alcohol(daily dependency) and hard drugs are very bad

Goodluck with your journey man

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Sheryl (1/8/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Long story short, I was a non smoker, started vaping about 5 to 6 years ago. i was a fitness freak, mma, crossfit, callisthenics, sadly my fitness level has gone down the drain. From lasting 5 min rounds in mma, i can now barely last 2 min rounds. I did a post on this earlier this month. People suggested that i should limit my vaping, as i had it 24/7 on me everywhere i go. Went through 30mls a day easily. Quickly i realised that much vg and pg in my lungs per day cant be good. I tried going down to 20 mls a day, then i tried to go down to 10, i then craved the nicotine. Now i started smoking, regularly, for the first time in my life. Today i vape about 10ml a day and smoke 4 cigs a day. My fitness levels has gone up, not much, but definitely improved. So from my experience, as a non smoker, vaping is real bad for you.


I smoked 20 cigs a day minimum, I had no energy to run after my kids, had to wake up at 2am in the morning to Nebulize just to breathe, ended up in hospital TWICE with pneumonia, got diagnosed with Asthma, and then I started Vaping....

Since, I have not needed any Nebulizer, haven't been sick this entire winter (and I started Vaping in March, so huge results, short time) and my so-called asthma, seems to have miraculously cured itself. I have a LOT more energy. 

I can actually taste my food for a change. I cannot STAND the taste of a cigarette anymore, and that used to be the first thing I did in the morning, with coffee. So I really don't understand how anyone can go from Vaping the most delicious tasting vapor, to liking cyanide, tar and horrible tasting tobacco. Sorry  I mean no offense, it's just absolutely beyond me. 

My husband and I used to laugh at Vapers, thinking it'll never satisfy that craving. Husband switched from 20 a day, to 0% Nic, overnight. Not once has he caved and had an actual cigarette. I am on 3% Nic. And this is after 16-17 years of solid smoking.

Now we laugh at smokers for their ignorance.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (1/8/17)

Sheryl said:


> I smoked 20 cigs a day minimum, I had no energy to run after my kids, had to wake up at 2am in the morning to Nebulize just to breathe, ended up in hospital TWICE with pneumonia, got diagnosed with Asthma, and then I started Vaping....
> 
> Since, I have not needed any Nebulizer, haven't been sick this entire winter (and I started Vaping in March, so huge results, short time) and my so-called asthma, seems to have miraculously cured itself. I have a LOT more energy.
> 
> ...


Shared your post on Facebook, i just wish my sister can see the light

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sheryl (1/8/17)

kimbo said:


> Shared your post on Facebook, i just wish my sister can see the light


Oh, and I know a lot of people will frown upon this, BUT, I vape around my kids, and it has NO effect on them.

Daughter was within a meter of an actual cigarette for 5 mins and ended up in hospital with bronchitis as well...just saying...

Vaping, is THE way to go. 
And I suppose the biggest plus point, is we don't have to go smoke (vape) outside in the cold so the house doesn't stink like a wet ashtray...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RezaD (16/8/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Long story short, I was a non smoker, started vaping about 5 to 6 years ago. i was a fitness freak, mma, crossfit, callisthenics, sadly my fitness level has gone down the drain. From lasting 5 min rounds in mma, i can now barely last 2 min rounds. I did a post on this earlier this month. People suggested that i should limit my vaping, as i had it 24/7 on me everywhere i go. Went through 30mls a day easily. Quickly i realised that much vg and pg in my lungs per day cant be good. I tried going down to 20 mls a day, then i tried to go down to 10, i then craved the nicotine. Now i started smoking, regularly, for the first time in my life. Today i vape about 10ml a day and smoke 4 cigs a day. My fitness levels has gone up, not much, but definitely improved. So from my experience, as a non smoker, vaping is real bad for you.



Well there are always exceptions to everything. Too much of anything is bad for you.

My experience has been the opposite. In Nov 2013 I landed up in hospital for 3 weeks. After giving blood samples for 3 weeks on end the doctors could not come up with anything except for a high red blood cell count. The specialist physician asked me to quit smoking to see if that would change the red blood cell count as smokers have less oxygenated blood and therefore normally have higher red blood cell counts as the body tries to compensate. I quit smoking and started vaping 6 weeks later. At my 6 month follow up appointment my red blood cell count remained unchanged but my lung function had increased from below to above average for my age. When I explained to him I had started vaping six weeks after being discharged he said I should stick to it as all my results other than the red blood cell count was positive. So while others may very well feel better when vaping I had some medical verification which makes me wonder why the medical fraternity has not stepped up to the plate.

BTW saw a disturbing local article lately which got my blood boiling. I was looking for links to that scientific study that was done in a meeting room as well as an article tackling the popcorn lung myth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hardtail1969 (22/8/17)

Carte Blanche. 

So far from where they started all those years ago on Mnet.

The program has really not aged well, and as for the hard hitting fact show that it used to be, well its now as believable as a ANN7 news report.

As to some on here that started smoking and attribute that fact to vaping? 

Why not tell the truth, that some athletes like bodybuilders smoke before a competition, because they believe it increases dilation of vessels, giving the athlete a "pump" effect.


----------

